# I'm new! Clomid question :)



## Mags2015 (Oct 30, 2016)

Good morning ladies! 

I've just joined, been having a look around and I'm so glad to have found such a lovely supportive forum. 

I'm 29, married and have a little girl - we tried for over two years and I can feel familiar anxieties creeping in as trying for our second is taking even longer. 

My question is about Clomid - I have PCOS and was prescribed this last time around (falling pregnant very quickly after). Will doctors prescribe it again if you already have a child? 

Thank you! X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Mags

Welcome to FF  

I'm going to move your post over to the clomid section where people will be better placed to advise.

Good luck  

Dory 
Xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi mags welcome
I have a friend who was prescribed clomid both times she got pregnant, she fell in the first month with baby no 1, and it took her 3 tries the second time round, hope this helps? 


poppy xx


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Mags, 

It depends on if the area you live class it as fertility medication.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

My clinic won't see you on the NHS if you already have a child, but you can pay for it yourself and it isn't too expensive.  You may be able to get the initial consultation on the NHS or you may have to pay, it is quite unclear on that point.  The initial consultation is in the region of £300 and then a private prescription for clomid is approx £30 at my clinic.  At my clinic if you have taken the same dose previously they don't require you to pay for tracking scans.  You may as well enquire as it does no harm to ask!


----------



## Mags2015 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you so much ladies! That's so helpful, great to know that even if we need to go privately it's not super expensive. I think even having that at the back of my mind will make me feel more relaxed about trying again


----------

